# Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-6-05, 7:30ET)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Monday, November 7th, 2005
7:30 ET (Sun Sports, NBATV)










Miami Heat
(1-2)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(2-1)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Shaquille O'Neal
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
James Posey
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien

*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*

Dare I say "must win"?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*



Jace said:


> Dare I say "must win"?


It's not, but it wouldn't be any fun at all to go down 1-3.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*

start playing like a team, and the heat will be ok.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*

Just a quick FYI note for the out of town Heat fans, the game is on NBATV tonight, not on the NBALP. So hopefully you get NBATV for free with your League Pass subscription, or it will cost you some more $$.

It would be nice to get a win. Going 1-3 (& 0-2 at home) to start the season would be a downer.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*

This game could really go either way, whichever team steps up more will come away with the victory. The New Jersey Nets cannot let shooters like Dwayne Wade drop 40+points and expect to win. Same goes for the Miami Heat they cannot let Vince Carter or Richard Jefferson get hot. Once a player catches fire and continues to score, it will be a long day for the other team. It will be an entertaining matchup to say the least. I think New Jersey can sort of be favored in a way because Shaquille O' Neal is not in the frontcourt this game; and Shaq is one of the main guys that hurts the New Jersey Nets on a consistent basis. Dwayne Wade will have to carry the load for the Miami Heat again.. Also, the New Jersey Nets cannot let Jason Williams catch fire from beyond the 3-point line (the perimeter). Jason Williams is known for having really good games against the New Jersey Nets, when he was on Memphis he always did good against the Nets. We shall see what will happen. :cheers:


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*

i thught it was at 7:30.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*

I hate to say this, but this will be a very tough match for us, who will guard J-Kidd? Jason Williams?? probaly alot of GP tonight, were goingto have alot of trouble, whos goign to guard VC? Antoine?? I hope we get Posey back, althoughi doubt it, will he be playing?? We need his DEF! and another reason why it will be a tought match is b/c Wade is goign to have to guard a hott richard Jefferson, and Wade wil have ot then create on the other end too...Its going to be a tough one..hopelly we'll pull through...The only thing goign for us is that we have big ZO down low on D.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> whos goign to guard VC? Antoine??


LOL, thats just funny. If thats the case, VC will have a good game.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

This should be someone complicated game, on who defends RJ. Wade could cover Vince, but RJ is just to quick for Antoine Walker. Kidd might even manhandle Jason Williams. If I was betting, on that I say Nets win. For them two mismatches. I think Wade will have to start hitting his outside jumper a lil bit more consistent. He could get to 30 points or more and like 8 to 9 assisst, around 3 tunovers. And if we play some good D, we might pull it out.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Well we did destroy the Nets 4-0 in last year playoffs, but granted our team's makeup is vastly different now. If those games were any indication, Wade should destroy the Nets, though VC will definitely be someone to watch.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Well we did destroy the Nets 4-0 in last year playoffs, but granted our team's makeup is vastly different now. If those games were any indication, Wade should destroy the Nets, though VC will definitely be someone to watch.


you cannot compare last years results with the analysis of who will win this game for the circumstances and the teams are vastly different.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> Well we did destroy the Nets 4-0 in last year playoffs, but granted our team's makeup is vastly different now. If those games were any indication, Wade should destroy the Nets, though VC will definitely be someone to watch.


I think the player that the Miami Heat will have to worry about most, is Richard Jefferson. He has been hungry this season ever since he has came back from that injury he got in Detroit from that dirty play by Chauncey Billups. Richard Jefferson is playing with a fierceness and he has been the player that has impressed me the most. He is the main player I would keep my eye on for the New Jersey Nets. For the Heat, Dwayne Wade hands down; its kind of obvious, with Shaquille O' Neal sitting out. The New Jersey Nets are going to have to find a way to force Dwayne Wade to have a tough selection and make him work for his stats. And Yes; the Miami Heat are vastly different, composed of different players. I think Miami made a terrible decision on letting go Eddie Jones and Damon Jones (Eddie Jones played great defense and was a good shooter for you guys, and Damon Jones was your three point threat). We shall see what happens in tonight's game. :cheers:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Dooch said:


> I think the player that the Miami Heat will have to worry about most, is Richard Jefferson. He has been hungry this season ever since he has came back from that injury he got in Detroit from that *dirty play by Chauncey Billups*. Richard Jefferson is playing with a fierceness and he has been the player that has impressed me the most. He is the main player I would keep my eye on for the New Jersey Nets. For the Heat, Dwayne Wade hands down; its kind of obvious, with Shaquille O' Neal sitting out. The New Jersey Nets are going to have to find a way to force Dwayne Wade to have a tough selection and make him work for his stats. And Yes; the Miami Heat are vastly different, composed of different players. I think Miami made a terrible decision on letting go Eddie Jones and Damon Jones (Eddie Jones played great defense and was a good shooter for you guys, and Damon Jones was your three point threat). We shall see what happens in tonight's game. :cheers:


It was a hard foul but he didn't mean to break the guys wrist. I wouldn't call it dirty.

Miami would be an easy favorite in this game if Shaq was playing but since he's not it will be close. I think the Heat win because it's being played in Miami.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Dooch said:


> I think the player that the Miami Heat will have to worry about most, is Richard Jefferson. He has been hungry this season ever since he has came back from that injury he got in Detroit from that dirty play by Chauncey Billups. Richard Jefferson is playing with a fierceness and he has been the player that has impressed me the most. He is the main player I would keep my eye on for the New Jersey Nets. For the Heat, Dwayne Wade hands down; its kind of obvious, with Shaquille O' Neal sitting out. The New Jersey Nets are going to have to find a way to force Dwayne Wade to have a tough selection and make him work for his stats. And Yes; the Miami Heat are vastly different, composed of different players. I think Miami made a terrible decision on letting go Eddie Jones and Damon Jones (Eddie Jones played great defense and was a good shooter for you guys, and Damon Jones was your three point threat). We shall see what happens in tonight's game. :cheers:


You make a good point, and I have noticed that Richard Jefferson has been taking over in these past few games. Perhaps he will be the X-Factor in tonight's game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

kamego said:


> It was a hard foul but he didn't mean to break the guys wrist. I wouldn't call it dirty.
> 
> Miami would be an easy favorite in this game if Shaq was playing but since he's not it will be close. I think the Heat win because it's being played in Miami.



a dirty play is a dirty play whether you want to injure or not

chauncy definately didnt mean to injure him last year, but it was a cheap shot on a fast break. There is no denying that. You dont hit a guy who is that up in the air

as for the game, we are missing our center who would dominate the nets very weak front line and our sf to guard Jefferson. It is a tough game, even at home.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kamego said:


> *It was a hard foul but he didn't mean to break the guys wrist. I wouldn't call it dirty.*
> 
> Miami would be an easy favorite in this game if Shaq was playing but since he's not it will be close. I think the Heat win because it's being played in Miami.


Dude, Richard Jefferson had the clear path to the basketball hoop and Chauncey Billups knew he was going to dunk it. There was no need to step right under him and make that happen. I think the Nets will not have as much frontcourt problems since Shaq is out of the lineup, and the Nets will have a shooting night.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Dooch said:


> Dude, Richard Jefferson had the clear path to the basketball hoop and Chauncey Billups knew he was going to dunk it. There was no need to step right under him and make that happen. I think the Nets will not have as much frontcourt problems since Shaq is out of the lineup, and the Nets will have a shooting night.


It was a hard foul but that doesn't make it dirty. I would have been made if Billups had just stood there and let him score. Defense brings fouls there is no way around that.

Zo will be my key to the game. Since he is going to be in at center, if he can score, he could give the advantage they need to win.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

PartisanRanger said:


> You make a good point, and I have noticed that Richard Jefferson has been taking over in these past few games. Perhaps he will be the X-Factor in tonight's game.


Yea man, he has been leading our team in the scoring part. Last game against the Chicago Bulls, if you guys did not see the highlights he had a 3-point play in the final seconds to beat them. Then the Vince Carter block on Andres Nocioni to end the game. Richard Jefferson in the 3 games of the season so far for the New Jersey Nets average 27 points per game, 10.7 rebounds per game, and 4.7 assists per game. He has been a superstar for us, looking for him to show up in a big way tonight.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just a comment on Billups' foul.

It was hard, not dirty. High flyers are more likely to get injured it is simple. If Billups wanted to give him a dirty foul you would have seen something much different.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Heat vs. Nets (11-76-05, 7:30ET)*



Dwyane Wade said:


> I hate to say this, but this will be a very tough match for us, who will guard J-Kidd? Jason Williams?? probaly alot of GP tonight, were goingto have alot of trouble, whos goign to guard VC? Antoine?? I hope we get Posey back, althoughi doubt it, will he be playing?? We need his DEF! and another reason why it will be a tought match is b/c Wade is goign to have to guard a hott richard Jefferson, and Wade wil have ot then create on the other end too...Its going to be a tough one..hopelly we'll pull through...The only thing goign for us is that we have big ZO down low on D.


JWill will hold his own. It's walker against vince/jefferson we should be sweating about.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

casebeck22 said:


> Just a comment on Billups' foul.
> 
> It was hard, not dirty. High flyers are more likely to get injured it is simple. If Billups wanted to give him a dirty foul you would have seen something much different.


Just curious, do you or anyone remember what the referees call was on the play that Chauncey Billups fouled Richard Jefferson. Was it a flagrant foul or a technical foul? What fouls were assessed. :cheers:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

kamego said:


> It was a hard foul but that doesn't make it dirty. I would have been made if Billups had just stood there and let him score. Defense brings fouls there is no way around that.
> 
> *Zo will be my key to the game. Since he is going to be in at center, if he can score, he could give the advantage they need to win*.


I'm not worried about Zo, Collins can definetly hold his own against him.

Dwayne Wade has to have a big game coming off a loss and without the big fella. 

Jason Kidd and Jason Williams will be a nice matchup, two of the game's best.

I just can't wait for the game!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It would be nice to have EJ's Def, remember what he did to VC last year, held him undre 40% all 4games in the playoffs...Wish we had Posey's def atleast,i need to know more about Posey i haven't seen enough of him...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

good game so far

but i cant say I like Zo and Haslem playing over 20 minutes in the first half


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> good game so far
> 
> but i cant say I like Zo and Haslem playing over 20 minutes in the first half


Dwade looks worn out already too... he seems to do everything out there but he cant keep it up all year and stay healthy.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, VC can dunk thats for sure, but you cant be afraid of getting dunk on..By the way he just blocked RJ... :biggrin:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that wade 360 backwards layup was CRAZY. #1 on sportscenter tonight


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

keeping leads has a problem

11 to 6 just like that


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Good end to the third quarter, and we're up by 6. Let's hope we don't meltdown in the 4th quarter this time...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great to see zo do this to the team and fans that hate him

dominate zo, dominate


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wow, dwade with 0 turnovers ? still, im glued to online flash, still have no cable bcuz adelphia is gay so, i havnt watched a bball game since the hurricane...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DemonaL said:


> wow, dwade with 0 turnovers ? still, im glued to online flash, still have no cable bcuz adelphia is gay so, i havnt watched a bball game since the hurricane...


hes been in complete control tonight

he hasnt attempted as many drives as he usually does though. Walker and Jwill are feeling it tonight


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Kopono is really impressive. he makes great decisions whether to shoot or drive and passes well when he drives


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stan running with 7 guys again......this guy just doesn't get it.....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Stan running with 7 guys again......this guy just doesn't get it.....


yep. Zo, Haslem, Wade and Walker are going to be dead tired after this week. 

cant wait to get Posey and Doleac back so these guys could actually take a breather


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah its getting really annoying... fire him already ... ****... they expect us to go to the playoffs with a 7 man rotation?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DemonaL said:


> yeah its getting really annoying... fire him already ... ****... they expect us to go to the playoffs with a 7 man rotation?


well when shaq, posey, doleac, and anderson get back they should play

svg plays vets but refuses to play young guys


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

play Barron for 5 mins, he can't do that bad....
play Kapono more minutes or let Dorell get 5 minutes of burn....

these guys can't keep playing this many minutes, it's gonna burn them out in the long run, we got fresh legs on the bench that can be used for 5 or less minutes a night and not cost us much...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that was a horrible possession of only dribbling

too close a game for that.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

the young ones will help us in the long run.. in the end of the season... we could really use barron tonight to backup zo... but instead, they put in 3 guards..payton, williams, wade...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

um, call a timeout?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Up 2, only 1 minute left...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant hold leads


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tied at 89 with 37 seconds left.....Heat call timeout....


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wtf this is bs... tied..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

great rebound by zo


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton misses, Zo get the board, timeout heat with 24 secs left


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

make the ft's wade


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

you think the heat are doing this purposely just to get stan fired?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

only 1 of 2

nets have a chance to win this


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

game over

HEAT WIN


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

F'ing Zo Owns!


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

REJECTED! Zo is a beast... 6 blocks this game. Heat are comin back up, baby!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat Win!

Welcome Back Bandwagon Fans!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade goot the block, not zo

zo was there to block it if wade missed though


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Our defense got better as the game went on, if you saw the first half we wouldnt do a very good job on the pick and rolls, tehn the second half you would see our players come up on the picks, much better team defensivly..Nice win!


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

thats werid, nba live flash scores.. said zo got it...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We almost blew that one..Fewwww


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> thats werid, nba live flash scores.. said zo got it...


No look at the reply, its clearly Wade, He swats it..


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Good game guys, till next time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We got Indianna now, how big woudl that be if we beat them in Indianna..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i can't watch it... no cable tv yet... i was just lookin play-by-play online...
said zo got the block, but its always wrong...no defense on carter...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

good game... I guess

by the way anyone know what the thing between JWill and Walker was?


----------



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> good game... I guess
> 
> by the way anyone know what the thing between JWill and Walker was?


To me it looked like he was just trying to get him to move over closer to the ball. Walker
has the angry look on his face after he wins a game and scores 50 points.lol


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

walker got mad bcuz williams never came to get the ball from him, bcuz walker was gettin double team leading to a turnover... i think thats what it was..


----------



## GloryDays (Oct 18, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> walker got mad bcuz williams never came to get the ball from him, bcuz walker was gettin double team leading to a turnover... i think thats what it was..


Walker can't win for losing. He shoots the ball he is a ball hog. 
He wants to pass it and he gets blamed too.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

there was some contact, but not much. Doesnt look like a horrible call.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> walker got mad bcuz williams never came to get the ball from him, bcuz walker was gettin double team leading to a turnover... i think thats what it was..


well, dose this concern you goys alot, that two players on your team are argueing and the coments payton made... already?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> there was some contact, but not much. Doesnt look like a horrible call.


it was in the air, prior to when that picture was taken.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> walker got mad bcuz williams never came to get the ball from him, bcuz walker was gettin double team leading to a turnover... i think thats what it was..


this is bad for me, I have them both on my (Nets) fantacy team.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> it was in the air, prior to when that picture was taken.



yea, I saw that picture. Doesnt help your case much. Zo has his arms straight up

a defender in position is allowed to jump straight up to contest a shot.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yea, I saw that picture. Doesnt help your case much. Zo has his arms straight up
> 
> a defender in position is allowed to jump straight up to contest a shot.


guess you didn't see the (slow-mo) replay?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> guess you didn't see the (slow-mo) replay?


yea, I did

like I said some, but not much contact, a call that you arent going to get on the road

and nets fans are loving to whine bout the refs. Yet how was that offensive foul call on wade with a minute left? If wade got 2 ft's there, it wouldnt be as close


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

as for the Jefferson play, Jefferson didnt foul wade. Kidd did though, and multiple times at that. They just called in on Jefferson for some reason

point is, it all evened out

and we won with 4 regulars out. Dont you title contenders love that? Couldnt beat a team missing 2 starters and 2 veteran backups


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yea, I did
> 
> like I said some, but not much contact, a call that you arent going to get on the road
> 
> and nets fans are loving to whine bout the refs. Yet how was that offensive foul call on wade with a minute left? If wade got 2 ft's there, it wouldnt be as close


What about the fould on RJ? He didn't even touch him, if anything it should have been called on Kidd but, should't have been called at all.

Some history: One of the refs was the same one at Nets Vs. Magic last year. If we won that game we wouldn't have had to fight for a playoff spot last season. We were up the whole game but, through out the game this one ref was calling all the fouls against us (even little things that happen in every NBA game.) At the end of the game (up by 3) the fouls cought up to us and you know the rest, the Magic won. That ref even tryed to call a foul on us 5 seconds after the game ended (after all the players were walking back to the locker rooms, that was quite funny, but not at the time.)

I'm done making excuses, we lost and thats it, only the 4th game 78 more left.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> What about the fould on RJ? He didn't even touch him, if anything it should have been called on Kidd but, should't have been called at all.


your right, it should have been on Kidd, since he did foul wade. But it was on Jefferson. I have no clue why. Evened out though

and the Zo call wasnt that bad of a call. it could of been a foul during the regular part of the game, but carter pretty much ran into the lane out of control. A defender is allowed to jump straight up if he is set in that spot. You are not getting that call on the road on the last play of the game


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> your right, it should have been on Kidd, since he did foul wade. But it was on Jefferson. I have no clue why. Evened out though
> 
> and the Zo call wasnt that bad of a call. it could of been a foul during the regular part of the game, but carter pretty much ran into the lane out of control. A defender is allowed to jump straight up if he is set in that spot. You are not getting that call on the road on the last play of the game


All calls should be called equelly weather it is home or away, first play or last play, against the Nets or not.

but have a look at this








Look where Zo's left hand is, (pushing VC back.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE_TAKEOVER said:


> All calls should be called equelly weather it is home or away, first play or last play, against the Nets or not.
> 
> but have a look at this
> 
> ...


i believe that is a foul. he clearly is grabbing at carter


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Thanks refs! :biggrin: A win is a win, and we needed one. I know RJ didn't foul DWade, and I don't think any foul should've been called on that play, just like on VC play at the buzzer. But, the refs blew the whistle for the home team. :clap: Zo was the player of the game for me, just for getting dunked on and still coming up big. The VC facial and DWade's spinarooney in the 3Q were wicked! Good ball movement tonight, 21 assists on 34 FG is pretty good. I have no problem with SVG going with 7 men. He wanted to try and get a W. He will play more then 7 the next 2 games for sure, and we should get some players back next week. NBATV is killing us with the thick bottom line ticker they keep on the screen for most of the game. It takes up 1/5 of the screen space. :curse:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> that wade 360 backwards layup was CRAZY. #1 on sportscenter tonight


I think you'll take that back after the monster VC dunk over ZO. :wink:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> good game... I guess
> 
> by the way anyone know what the thing between JWill and Walker was?


I saw it on sportscenter, Walker got mad b/c on the play earlier, NJ stole teh ball and were on a fast break 2 on 1 only J Will was back, and he didnt do much to try to stop them and RJ got a dunk, thats why he got mad...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> i believe that is a foul. he clearly is grabbing at carter


good luck getting that tick-tack foul on a last second shot. The ref can't see that more than likely anyways, and if they call that, it causes an uproar.

Would you want the refs to decide a game? Put yourself on teh other side of the situation.....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lawrence Frank was found in the back halls of AAA last night, hours after the game...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

to all the nets fans still mad, you have a point but come on, we get screwed all the time. im still mad about the no-call on haslem when corliss tackled him in detroit 2 years go in OT. 
you guys will get the same calls in NJ so relax.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Good win guys, But u gotta admit Vince posterizing Alonzo was freaking hilarious.!!!


----------



## flip-flop (May 17, 2005)

boxscore?

How did J.Williams play and did he played more than Payton?


----------

